# Power transformer condenser bushing



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ask the bushing manufacturer & the xfmr manufacturer.


----------



## Aljav (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for your reply!

But maybe there is someone here who has experience regarding this matter.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Aljav said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> But maybe there is someone here who has experience regarding this matter.


Please take a moment to fill out your profile.
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/

Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/whos-allowed-join-electriciantalk-com-257273/


----------

